
New Intel Speculative Execution Side Channel Vulnerabilities - muricula
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/security-center/advisory/intel-sa-00161.html
======
cobookman
== Google Cloud ==

Google Cloud's protections against this new vulnerability:
[https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/protecting-
agains...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/protecting-against-the-
new-l1tf-speculative-vulnerabilities)

GCE Related information: [https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/security-
bulletins](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/security-bulletins)

GKE Related information: [https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-
engine/docs/security-bul...](https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-
engine/docs/security-bulletins)

== Oracle Cloud ==

[https://blogs.oracle.com/oraclesecurity/intel-l1tf](https://blogs.oracle.com/oraclesecurity/intel-l1tf)

== Azure ==

[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/virtualization/2018/08/1...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/virtualization/2018/08/14/hyper-
v-hyperclear/)

